# Berlin walleye?



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Hoping To hit Berlin next week to try my luck next to bridges to try to get some walleye has anyone been up there or Hurd if they r biting yet?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I would say it's a little early water temps are still to low after next week possibly better chances


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I believe the odnr are going to start setting their nets on the 10th. Next week may be a little early but it's right around the corner fellas!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's never too early to try it. I guess it depends on how far away you live and how much you just want to fish.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I can be in water in 15 mins mainly just want to get boat out I'm a bass fisherman just giving it a shot any bait recommendations?


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Vibe e


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> It's never too early to try it. I guess it depends on how far away you live and how much you just want to fish.


Good point!


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Vertical jig vibe e like a jigging spoon or cast out


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Vertical jig vibe e like a jigging spoon or cast out


Vertical jig. Vib es. Only about 39 yards out in front of 224 bridge its like a spawing reef. Watch some guys last year do really good out there last year I had fish rolling right next to me on the shore. I think I got a limit twice there last year during the spawn but its best at night or sunset. I snagged a few big females didnt mean just happens like that sometimes


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Its also pretty cool to see the all the fish rolling


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Damn side or main lake side?


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Mainlake side is where I fish


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Tonight's the night going back to give it a whirl got a vibe tied on and a green twister tail bass guy going for walleye we will see what happens


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Good luck triton!


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

keep us posted if you would im a newbie and itching to try to catch some walleye and crappie!!!!


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Going in the morning, keep us posted. Good luck


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Boat issues with trolling motor fished little bit had the nets out lots of people from shore didn't see any one catching anything I had no bites tried vibee chrome but when you got trolling motor issues on a breezy night it was frustrating good luck if you guys go and let me know how u do


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Heading out at 7am. First day on the water so no need for us to go out super early. I know it's going to be a bitch getting my Mercury started. At least you got on the water! I will post updates on this thread tomorrow. I got a vibe on to.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## mrbaker2008 (Aug 10, 2015)

I was there last week for a couple hours under one of the bridges with a friend of mine and we had zero luck.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Just got home, we were there from 7 until 12. 1 carp on a vibe that's it. About 12 boats out. Wind was blowing hard water temp was 40.8 on my fish finder. Odnr was running to all the nets and pulled a bunch of slab crappie out and put them in the kid pond. They were big!


----------



## musky 44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Good luck


Hey Triton, You go by another name somewhere else? BA Triton?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

That's me baby buzz


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Anyone catch them yet


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Went out tonight for a couple hours. Quite a few people out there and I didn't catch any eyes and didn't see anyone else pull any either.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

shore warrior said:


> Just got home, we were there from 7 until 12. 1 carp on a vibe that's it. About 12 boats out. Wind was blowing hard water temp was 40.8 on my fish finder. Odnr was running to all the nets and pulled a bunch of slab crappie out and put them in the kid pond. They were big!


There's a kids pond at Berlin? Never heard of it?


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a small pond up by the dam I believe. I took my girls the in the summer, lots of weeds and we only caught small gills and bass


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, there is a youth only pond at the Bonner rd access. Kids 15 and under can fish it. No adult fishing, officers watch it closely and tickets will be written. ODNR works hard to bring fish in to provide quality opportunities for the kids. Always gets under my skin when I see people fishing there that shouldn't be!

It is apparently stocked with bycatch from the walleye nets. From what I know, it is stocked with crappie, bluegill, bass, and channel catfish mainly. Bring the kids, have a good time, but mind the one fish limit so others can enjoy it too.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

mastercatman said:


> Yes, there is a youth only pond at the Bonner rd access. Kids 15 and under can fish it. No adult fishing, officers watch it closely and tickets will be written. ODNR works hard to bring fish in to provide quality opportunities for the kids. Always gets under my skin when I see people fishing there that shouldn't be!
> 
> It is apparently stocked with bycatch from the walleye nets. From what I know, it is stocked with crappie, bluegill, bass, and channel catfish mainly. Bring the kids, have a good time, but mind the one fish limit so others can enjoy it too.


Your exactly right. Watched them take fish out every net, just happened to be fishing next to them. They released all the walleye most were small. They kept 5 gallons of Gill's. That they put into the pond. Then came the big crappie. Some of the biggest I have seen. Big slabs.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

My carp from yesterday


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Wonder when they r going to start ain't been able to work on my boat with the wife and kids with the flu been running like crazy


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

There close, some are spawning. We watched odnr pull some nice eye's out of the nets and put them back in. I am hitting it hard next weekend, or before that after a few more warm days. I have to spots I didn't even go to yet. Waiting for the right time.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Nice I have nothing for walleye but the 224 bridge like I said I'm a bass guy not a walleye guy but I like to eat!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Nice I have nothing for walleye but the 224 bridge like I said I'm a bass guy not a walleye guy but I like to eat!


Just whip around some hj 10-12s slow retrieve that will get them. That works best dusk and nighttime well. During the day throw out a 1/4oz jig with a white twister tail grub. That has produced good for me got some nice smallies in the process


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

What is a hj the only thing I can think of is inappropriate for this site I got a call saying they have moved up might hit it this week if anyone is interested


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tritonyounggun said:


> What is a hj the only thing I can think of is inappropriate for this site I got a call saying they have moved up might hit it this week if anyone is interested


believe that's a Husky Jerk http://www.fishusa.com/product/Rapala-Down-Deep-Husky-Jerk-Lures?gclid=CIq52MW8vssCFcQjgQodYlQPng


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Tritonyounggun said:


> What is a hj the only thing I can think of is inappropriate for this site I got a call saying they have moved up might hit it this week if anyone is interested


Lol hahahaha it stands for husky jerk


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

garshark said:


> Lol hahahaha it stands for husky jerk


Both works well


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Both works well


It's still slow I caught one big one last night that's it 28.50 7.51 pounds


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

walleyekiller446 said:


> It's still slow I caught one big one last night that's it 28.50 7.51 pounds


Did you se any rooling? water temp is good water level is good it should be a matter of days


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike Hatfield said:


> Did you se any rooling? water temp is good water level is good it should be a matter of days


Very few water level is still low


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

walleyekiller446 said:


> Very few water level is still low


Thanks for the info I'll be out there tnit


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I got a boat if anyone is interested next week after work I can be at boner rd ramp around 4


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Hatfield did you catch any I Hurd they were rolling up ther


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Tritonyounggun said:


> Hatfield did you catch any I Hurd they were rolling up ther


You no I ended up not going


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I'm thinking about going thursday


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

What was the water clarity today at berlin


----------



## floridafishingfool (Jul 17, 2015)

it wasnt too bad i caught 2 and lost 2 at shore tonight before rain


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

When trying to find vibes where do I get them from and what weight would you guys recommend?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Runzos has a real good selection in Damascus right on 62 good prices they got a big variety of sizes


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

3/8 oz be there tonight


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I'll be there Thursday look for gray and red triton


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Lots of people fishing the bridge today


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

I was up there yesterday and saw 1 rolling. Big one lol water clarity wasn't too bad either I didn't throw a lone though it was more of a scouting trip


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Got 4 tonight real slow


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Did you get them of the causeway? Might hit it tomorrow evening with my boat.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I was on shore


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Sounds good they have to be close to being fully up I would think


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

shorelineguy said:


> When trying to find vibes where do I get them from and what weight would you guys recommend?


*These work good,,,, and they are SO cheap with FREE shipping, that it only HURTS 1/2 as bad when YOU LOOSE 'EM! (stock up for the River & ice fishing,,, takes 3 weeks for delivery.)* 
Great lures to 'practice' & learn with,,,Then go out & buy the 'Vibes' & 'Sonars'. ;>)
Use braid & a stiff rod,,, a short quick lift after tapping the bottom. These vibrating lures have a bent blade that gives them a very erratic motion. 
(to my surprise, I caught 224 eyes, O River eyes, & S Carolina wipers & spots with 'em)

12- 22 gram up;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351494133891?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-Flying...hwater-Gold-/400699988052?hash=item5d4b949854

Seems like anything 'PROBERUS' brand is well-made stuff. I love the floating, with internal Lazer paint & rattles PROBERUS PLUGS.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I Wade out to chest level and vertical jig a vibe


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Anyone going tommorow in the wind bowl?


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I was there tonight for a few hours. Pretty windy tonight. Didn't catch any or see any caught. Lots of people, no catching


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Five bucks a lure is Cheap? How much are Sonars going for these days?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

look for me tonight


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone know where to get minnows since the only bait shop near here closed early. Or willing to sell some. That's out here now


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just east of the 224 bridge is A C bait shop ,if he,s closed theres minnies in the frig out side by front door ,put money under door.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes A C only 1 minute from the causeway


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Didn't catch any very rough in boat


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

That's why we didn't go out today. Never works out perfectly during the spawn. Might hit it Saturday morning if it's not rain/snowing.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Be careful buying super cheap blades. There is a difference.

I have a few that I picked up from a guy who makes them in his living room. They look great and you couldn't beat the price (2 for $5). I also have a couple that I picked up on eBay for a similar price.

But when I compare them to my brand name blades like Vib-E or Hendon they don't perform nearly as well.

A quality blade will begin to vibrate immediately upon lift, where a cheap poorly made blade might not agitate until after 12 inches or more of lift. You will notice the difference right away.

Name brand only for me when it comes to blades. No offense to those who make their own. I am talking about anonymous eBay or flea market sellers. You never know about the quality until you fish it and then it is too late.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Be careful buying super cheap blades. There is a difference.
> 
> I have a few that I picked up from a guy who makes them in his living room. They look great and you couldn't beat the price (2 for $5). I also have a couple that I picked up on eBay for a similar price.
> 
> ...



Exactly RIGHT Lou,,,, & well taken.
That's why I said v good 'Practice Vibes',,,,, A Newbie will loose a bunch!
Then go buy the Brand Name GOOD ONES. 
OBTW,,,, don't forget the 'Lure Knocker'!


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I got some of those same "vibes" from that guy doboy. He was sellin them on the causeway lol


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Any luck yet boys?


----------



## linesnapper (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm new to fishing Berlin. Are there restrictions on using treble hooks at Berlin this time of year? A guy at work said only single hook lures were allowed this time of year, but I've seen all kinds of posts referencing the use of Vib"E"s and Husky Jerks. Wasn't sure if people were just replacing the hooks. . . think it would make these lures pretty ineffective with just one hook. I've checked the ODNR website and can't find anything referencing the use of single hook lures for Berlin for this time of year. Just don't want to end up with my gear confiscated and my license revoked for something I didn't know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

No hook restrictions at Berlin. You can use any hook you want.


----------



## linesnapper (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, shore warrior.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

*KEEP IN MIND* There ARE hook restrictions if you are fishing the dam and river areas of the Mahoning River going into Berlin and Milton (not 100% on Milton but I know for sure on the river below the dam into Berlin)


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> *KEEP IN MIND* There ARE hook restrictions if you are fishing the dam and river areas of the Mahoning River going into Berlin and Milton (not 100% on Milton but I know for sure on the river below the dam into Berlin)


Yes there is a hook restriction between Berlin Dam and Milton as well as the upper Mahoning above Berlin. It ends April 30th.

But none on the Lakes themselves.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Heading out in the morning. Two of us in my boat. Anyone see's us say hi. Going to be a nice day for fishing tomorrow.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Be careful buying super cheap blades. There is a difference.
> 
> I have a few that I picked up from a guy who makehem in his living room. They look great and you couldn't beat the price (2 for $5). I also have a couple that I picked up on eBay for a similar price.
> 
> ...


I make my own. Vibes... the trick is to buy the brass blades and paint them. There half the thickness of the silver blades. Your right though.doit your self blades just cant beat the good stuff. I find it hard to find the v.m.c. split trebell. Also. Cheep split trebbels have a longer shank. I don't care for. But I can make them for about 90 cents apiece. Have u noticed, since vibe' sold out. That the paint jobs are a little shittier, and the blades seem thicker.?


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

So you mean to tell me you can't use a lure with treble hooks in the mahoning river. I fish hat and did not know that. Also you can't use any treble hooks if fishing it were it runs into west branch


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

I had a $8 bass pro shop vibe. Lost it on my 6th drop 2 weeks ago. I have 3 more but when there gone I am back to minnow's and a hook. Lol unless I start hitting eyes on them. That would be a different story. Trying both tomorrow. I am using the vibes buddy is using minnow's.


----------



## Douggyfresh87 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if Dick's still sells them, but I switched over from vibes to Johnson thin fishers and I think they're a way better blade for the money. The finish is durable and the vibration feels better to me. They also have a sonic barrel with a bead inside that's supposed to produce more sound


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

@ bow fisher it's only the section of the river between milton and berlin. I believe it's single hook or nothing at all


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Tri County Bass (Jul 25, 2015)

Its almost here a few more warm days. Catching a few but no big numbers by the dam.


----------



## tbec (Mar 24, 2016)

Tri County Bass said:


> Its almost here a few more warm days. Catching a few but no big numbers by the dam.





Tri County Bass said:


> Its almost here a few more warm days. Catching a few but no big numbers by the dam.


Watched them unload a fish net today. A lot of cats and some nice bass. Water temp was 47 today


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey how big were the cats ? Also whats the water level like ?


----------



## tbec (Mar 24, 2016)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Hey how big were the cats ? Also whats the water level like ?


I saw them throw one cat in that was probably 30" and big around as you thigh. Waters down about 2 or 3 ft still


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW & thank you for the report. Still down that much well it is still march I guess Im really wanting to get out & go cat fishing.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

2 to 3 foot is right on. Should be right at that small top rock shelf


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

shore warrior said:


> 2 to 3 foot is right on. Should be right at that small top rock shelf


You do any good today?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

1 perch. Saw a guy catching crappie one after the other. Don't know what he was using. Other people we talked to on the lake didn't catch anything.


----------

